# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Should I use "boast" or "brag"?

## Slowhand

Hi everyone, 
If I am trying to tell someone - "I don't mean to boast/brag"  which is the stronger Russian word for:  похвастаться and хвастать? Example:  
Я не имею в виду, чтобы похвастаться 
Я не имею в виду, чтобы хвастать  
Thank you for any help.

----------


## Medved

Neither of "...имею в виду..." works. 
Я не хвастаюсь...
Не ради хвастовства...
etc.

----------


## Black Forest

Here, it would be better to say something like, "Я не хочу хвастаться", adhering to infinitive verb usage. Above suggestions are also suitable.

----------


## Slowhand

Wow, thanks everyone.  Let me go do my homework.

----------


## Slowhand

> Neither of "...имею в виду..." works. 
> Я не хвастаюсь...
> Не ради хвастовства...
> etc.

 Oh so these are 2 different phrases - 2  ways to say I don't boast? 
1. Я не хвастаюсь...
2. Не ради хвастовства...

----------


## Slowhand

> Here, it would be better to say something like, "Я не хочу хвастаться", adhering to infinitive verb usage. Above suggestions are also suitable.

  
Perhaps like this?  Я не хочу хвастаться, но я заплатил много денег, чтобы посетить Россию.
Я благодарен, у меня есть эта возможность.

----------


## Alex80

> Oh so these are 2 different phrases - 2 ways to say I don't boast?

 2. Не ради хвастовства... Is something like "(I say this,) not to be boasting,...". Literally "this is not for boast, ...". Meanings are close enough.   

> Я не хочу хвастаться, но я заплатил много денег, чтобы посетить Россию.

 Yes.

----------


## Slowhand

Thanks Alex, and everyone else who contributed!

----------

